# Social Anxiety and Medical School/Getting a Job



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting cognitive behavioral therapy for my SA but I'm wondering if medical schools will see it on my medical record or if in the future, employers will see it. If they do, will it adversely affect me?


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

No, the services you receive at any counseling center will be confidential.


----------



## TheGreatPretender (Sep 6, 2010)

Giraffe said:


> No, the services you receive at any counseling center will be confidential.


Will the fact that I am even seeing them be confidential? Or just exactly what I am seeing them for?


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

From what I know, it is not necessary to disclose past medical history when applying for medical school or residency. Once you complete residency and are applying for licensure, I have heard in some states in US you are specifically asked if you have been treated for any mental health issues within the past 10(?) years and if you have then you have to prove in writing or in person to some committee that the issue is resolved atleast to the extent that it won’t affect your ability to do your job safely. 
This is what I was told several years ago, I don’t know if it is accurate for today. Would be good to know.


----------



## selfbelief (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

I'm a med student with SA. The medical school won't use it against you and won't be able to see it on record. 

Once you are in, informing them of your SA will be helpful as they will offer you extra avenues for help and support.

Going to med school will be the best thing for your SA. It was for mine. Sure it will be a difficult journey but it gives you the potential for change.

Don't let SA change your dreams. Don't let it define you as a person.


Any q's, I'm happy to help.

All the best


----------

